# iwl3945 + wpa_supplicant = hanging

## Princess Nell

I have upgraded to 2.6.24-r3 and am trying to get wireless to work. Kernel config is presumably correct, no module errors

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # lsmod|grep iwl
> 
> iwl3945               161832  0 
> ...

 

A udev rule that renames the wireless interface to eth1 is in place. All of ipw3945 is removed, iwl3945 ucode installed.

Turning the RF switch on and starting eth1:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
> 
>  * Starting eth1
> ...

 

/var/log/messages:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mar 16 00:39:12 localhost iwl3945: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.
> 
> Mar 16 00:39:12 localhost iwl3945: Error setting new configuration (-110).
> ...

 

and there it stops. Trying it manually

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ifconfig eth1 up
> 
> # /sbin/wpa_supplicant -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf  -ieth1 -P/var/run/wpa_supplicant-eth1.pid
> ...

 

hangs, too [it will eventually try all configured SSIDs, but it's very slow, takes several minutes], with /var/log/messages:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mar 16 00:48:21 localhost iwl3945: No space for Tx
> 
> Mar 16 00:48:21 localhost iwl3945: Error sending REPLY_RXON: iwl_enqueue_hcmd failed: -28
> ...

 

SSID "XXXX" is the one configured with the highest priority, but not the one I'm connecting to now. Likewise, AP "MAC-ADDRESS" must be a neighbour's. The wpa_supplicant config is working with ipw3945 on 2.6.23-r9 and below.

With all the testing, there was a wpa_supplicant segfault, too

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mar 16 00:23:28 localhost wpa_supplicant[17470]: segfault at 00000030 eip 080695e3 esp bfdcf0d0 error 4
> 
> 

 

but I can't reproduce it now.

I have searched these forums extensively and tried to put the pieces together, no joy  :Sad: 

uvcvideo also stopped working on this kernel ...

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first, just to be sure can you post the content of this file plz ?

```

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

I think that the renaming of wlan0 to eth1 with udev can crash the driver.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Yes I think it does...

Before starting to "mess" more with wpa_supplicant, you can try to use wpa_gui, its graphical user interface, wich let you scan for access points and connect to them without messing with wpa_supplicant.conf.

Like you, I have some warnings while starting /etc/init.d/net.xxxx, (SIOCSIWAUTH not supported), but it works well  :Smile: 

----------

## Princess Nell

```

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:77:a8:fe:53", ATTR{type}=="1", NAME="eth1"

```

Crashing the driver by renaming the interface? Sounds like a bug to me ...

Interestingly enough, I don't have a wpa_gui.

I've gone back to 2.6.23 for the time being. In addition to wireless, the builtin webcam and microphones don't work either (although I think the svn version of linux-uvc might have addressed the webcam part). But I will test again without renaming the interface.

----------

## Princess Nell

Different, but still not working;

```

Mar 17 23:36:53 localhost iwl3945: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

Mar 17 23:36:53 localhost iwl3945: Error setting new configuration (-110).

Mar 17 23:36:54 localhost iwl3945: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

Mar 17 23:36:54 localhost iwl3945: Error setting new configuration (-110).

Mar 17 23:36:58 localhost iwl3945: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

Mar 17 23:36:58 localhost iwl3945: Error setting new configuration (-110).

Mar 17 23:36:58 localhost rc-scripts: Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0

Mar 17 23:36:58 localhost rc-scripts: wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

Mar 17 23:36:58 localhost rc-scripts: wireles radio is re-enabled for interface wlan0

```

----------

## d2_racing

 *Princess Nell wrote:*   

> [code]
> 
> I've gone back to 2.6.23 for the time being. 

 

So you have done that :

[code]

# emerge -Cv iwl3945-ucode

# emerge -v ipw3945 ipw3945d ipw3945-ucode

[/code]

And also, you have clean up your udev file.

Can you post your /etc/conf.d/net and also your wpa_supplicant config file plz  :Smile: 

----------

## Princess Nell

Yes, done that. I actually wrote a little script that toggles everything between the different setups - udev, kernel in /boot, packages.

I realise now that I forgot to change /etc/conf.d/net from eth1 to wlan0. Will try that when I get home. I thought I spotted a

wpa_supplicant process somewhere, but it might have run on the now non-existant eth1.

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, I think that changing the interface eth1 to wlan0 need a little tweak in fact  :Smile:  It's not transparent.

----------

## jeanfrancis

What are your USE Flags for wpa_supplicant ? I think you need the qt3 or qt4 USE Flag in order to get the gui  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, can you post your emerge --info plz ?

----------

## Princess Nell

Here's emerge --info (in the 2.6.23-r9 personality):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Here's /var/log/messages after fixing /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mar 18 21:05:57 localhost rc-scripts: Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0
> 
> Mar 18 21:05:57 localhost rc-scripts: wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until
> ...

 

Noteworthy: this is not my AP; the bssid is hardcoded into wpa_supplicant.conf.

And here's the output of running wpa_supplicant manually:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # /sbin/wpa_supplicant -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -W -W -d -iwlan0 -P/var/run/wpa_supplicant-wlan0.pid
> 
> Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

I think that we need to see your : /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I think you need to try a kernel that isn't so intolerant of wireless as the 2.6.24 family. I recommend 2.6.22.19 or 2.6.22-gentoo-r10. Those kernel versions support the entire spectrum of wireless, up to and including ndiswrapper. The .23 and .24 version kernels have unstable support for wireless. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Princess Nell

Yes, everything up to and including 2.6.23-r9 has worked fine with the existing wpa_supplicant.conf. Looks like I'll need to keep that kernel around a little while longer.

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe you are right, there a lot of thread about problems with the wireless and some 2.6.24 kernel.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

There are. I have personally written three bug reports on the .24 kernel: incompatibility with ndiswrapper...still listed as new, sound driver problems with Intel HDA sound system, still listed as new, and b43 problems, listed as fixed, but in reality, only partially fixed. I wish it were different because the memory control for the .24 kernel seems to be a lot more conservative than any other.

Fortunately, I can get that kernel version to work if there's no wireless adapter to get fouled. It works just fine on my old PII 450. Some day, these issues will be fixed...hopefully BEFORE new bugs are installed into the latest and greatest version of the next best kernel.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Fortunately, I can get that kernel version to work if there's no wireless adapter to get fouled. It works just fine on my old PII 450. Some day, these issues will be fixed...hopefully BEFORE new bugs are installed into the latest and greatest version of the next best kernel.
> 
> 

 

That's why, the kernel will always be in developpment  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yeah, you're right...I'm just glad that the .22 branch is still under development. That means I have something to operate this machine when not in windoze.   :Cool: 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Princess Nell

pappy_mcfae: can you post a pointer to these bug reports?

Intel HDA (SigmaTel) has worked for me without a patch since 2.6.23, but I still can't get an external microphone to work. Seems to

work fine on FreeBSD 7 (but no sound at all without device hints).

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Sure, the Intel HDA bug is here. The other 2.6.24.x bugs I have posted are here, and here. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Princess Nell

Thanks   :Smile: 

Looks like I'm having some success now - I just got the iwl3945 driver to work for the first time.

Kernel is 2.6.24-gentoo-r8.

The solution was to enable SSID broadcast on the AP and set ap_scan=1 in wpa_supplicant.

0 or 2 will not work.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice to know  :Smile: 

----------

